# Altes Spiel gesucht (mal wieder)



## chbdiablo (12. Mai 2011)

Da ich gerade im Retro Trip bin und mich auf Youtube durch ein paar Spiele meiner Kindheit wühle, bin ich auf der suche nach einem Spiel, dessen Name mir leider gänzlich entfallen ist   

Es handelt sich dabei um ein Panzerspiel, das etwa Ende der 90er erschienen sein müsste.
Ich hab das ganze als relativ pixelig in erinnerung, man sieht das Geschehen aus der Vogelperspektive.
Ich glaube, man konnte dabei verschiedene Waffen aufsammeln und musste eben rumgurken und alles niedermachen. Ich glaube ich hatte nur eine Demo, ich hab einen urbanen Schneelevel in Erinnerung, aber es gab auch Bäume und wenn man lange genug durchgehalten hatte kamen Flugzeuge hinzu (davon sah man aber nur die Schatten ^^ ) die Bomben abgeworfen haben.

Ich hab schon ein bisschen gegoogelt, das einzige was ich finde sind jedoch andere Leute, die das Spiel auch suchen, z.B. http://www.dosgames.com/forum/... 

Vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand um was es geht. Ist mir nicht wirklich wichtig, aber es wäre schön, davon nochmal ein paar Screenshots zu sehen    

edit: Mir ist gerade noch ein Klassiker eingefallen, den ich schon länger mal wieder spielen wollte: "Claim to Power", leider ist die CD unauffindbar  Dafür gibts auf Youtube die Videos aus dem Spiel, in dem echte Schauspieler in Ritterkleidung aufeinander einhacken  Klick mich


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, diese Ritter sehen echt erstaunlich echt aus - Hammergrafik für damals  

Das Spiel kenn ich aber nicht, aber es erinnert mich an den Klassiker "Defender of the crown" - ist das ähnlich? Hab ich auf dem C64 gespielt. Bei DotC musste man sich von einem kleinen Fürstentum aus in England ausbreiten, das geschah durch Diebeszüge a la Robin Hood, Turniere und auch Angriffe auf andere Burgen mit Katapulten, dadurch dann andere Ländereien erobern - quasi so ne Art Total War-Vorvorvorvorgänger     nur ganz ohne Armeen ^^ 

Für damals eine Supergrafik: http://www.richmace.co.uk/c64/images/defender_of_the_crown_screenshot.jpg oder http://data.blogg.de/7644/images/Defender_of_the_Crown.JPG oder http://perso.numericable.fr/ckckck/C64/Games/Defender_of_the_Crown_3.gif 


Ach ja: das Panzerspiel sagt mir auch nix... ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Mai 2011)

Naja, Claim to Power ist bis auf diese zweitklassigen, geschauspielerten Zwischensequenz nicht wirklich ein gutes Spiel, mehr Screenshots gibts hier: http://www.mobygames.com/game/windows/claim-to-power/screenshots


----------



## Mothman (12. Mai 2011)

Das Schlimme ist: Ich glaube zu wissen, was du meinst komme aber slebst gerade nicht auf den Namen. Evtl. fällt es mir im Laufe des tages noch ein.^^

ich hab das Spiel auch gespielt.


----------



## svd (12. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht war's "*Mass Destruction*" aus dem Jahre 1997. Hat von der PCPlayer 60 Punkte bekommen.


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Mai 2011)

svd schrieb:


> Vielleicht war's "*Mass Destruction*" aus dem Jahre 1997. Hat von der PCPlayer 60 Punkte bekommen.


Volltreffer! 

Das dass Spiel nicht gerade ein Riesenhit war ist klar.. aber der Nostalgiefaktor "das hab ich früher mal gespielt und Spaß gehabt" machts, die Screenshots des Schneelevels geben mir irgendwie das Gefühl von Spaß


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2011)

Oh, der Hinweis auf die damalige Wertung war lediglich ein sinnloser Fakt aus der Spielegeschichte.

Dass sich der persönliche Spielspaß nicht immer in Zahlen ausdrücken lässt, ist eh klar. 

Fand zB "Der goldene Kompass" (17/100 von PC Gamer UK, 3.5/10 von IGN...), jetzt nicht so schrecklich, als dass ich lieber russisches Roulette spielte.)


----------

